# Took a fifties style bathroom and brought it up to date



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

What started as a simple re-caulking, ended up being a six week reno on a very outdated bathroom. Ran new electric, new shower and surround, along with insulating the outside wall.

Yes, there is DensSheild under the tile, not Dura-Rock. Better choice for the bathroom. The vanity was actually cheaper to purchase online, and is a Ply cabinet faced with Cherry Veneer, Granite counter purchased at Lowe's. Total cost came in around $1700, not including what my cost of labor to do it all, which saved a tone.


----------



## HHac8014 (Jan 1, 2010)

Greg, about to do a similar intervention. I'm worried about large tiles - am told they're "less forgiving" if movement occurs. What are the layers you put under it? 

Tile
thinset
denshield
thinset
plywood

??


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

We have a 1937-40 era home, so we have 1x4 underneath. I tightened them to the joist with deck screws, then laid a bed of mortar under the Denshield, and screwed that to the 1bys. from there, you follow standard procedure in laying the tile. The pattern was actually easier with the toilet, since I could change the two rows at the tub to have the 16x6 tile not get cut around the water pipes as much.

The hardest part was drilling the holes in the bottom of the cabinet for the water pipe.


----------

